# DAFV legt erneut Beschwerde in Brüssel ein



## Naturliebhaber (14. Dezember 2021)

Sehr gut. Hier muss man den DAFV wirklich mal loben. Das Missverhältnis hinsichtlich des Verhältnisses Nutzen (1,5% des erzeugten Stroms)  zu Schaden (Fisch-Schäden durch die Turbinen, Querverbauungen, Sedimentablagerungen) ist in Deutschland gerade bzgl. der sog. Kleinen Wasserkraft nur noch mit Irrsinn zu beschreiben.


----------



## prinz1 (14. Dezember 2021)

Hallo!
Finde ich auch gut! Bleibt am Ball, liebe DAFV´ler!
Das gibt wohl doch noch ein paar Pluspunkte für Euch.

Hoffnungsvoll

Jens


----------



## Raven87 (15. Dezember 2021)

Sehr gut, dafür zahlt man gerne Beiträge. Umweltschutz sollte doch auch die Fauna mit einbeziehen!


----------



## Brillendorsch (15. Dezember 2021)

auch von mir ein ausdrückliches Lob, ich finde es sehr gut, dass ihr mittlerweile auch mal klare Kante zeigt.
Macht weiter so


----------



## MarkusZ (15. Dezember 2021)

Beim Thema Wasserkraft hat der DAFV schon recht.

Beim Thema MD-Kanal nicht so ganz.

Ohne die Wasserüberleitung durch den Kanal sähe es im Sommer in Teilen Frankens ziemlich übel aus.


----------



## tibulski (16. Dezember 2021)

Hallo MarkusZ,



MarkusZ schrieb:


> Beim Thema MD-Kanal nicht so ganz.
> 
> Ohne die Wasserüberleitung durch den Kanal sähe es im Sommer in Teilen Frankens ziemlich übel aus.



das Argument versteh ich nicht, bzw. das höre ich auch zum ersten mal. Das mag neben den zahlreichen negativen Auswirkungen womöglich ein kleiner positiver Nebeneffekt sein, aber das rechtfertigt doch nicht den Bau eines 171km langen Kanals quer durch Deutschland zwischen zwei völlig unterschiedlichen Gewässersystemen mit all seinen negativen Auswirkungen und das war ja damals auch nicht die Intention. Hängt Franken jetzt etwa am Wasser von Main? Hast du da mehr Infos?

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## Naturliebhaber (16. Dezember 2021)

tibulski schrieb:


> Hallo MarkusZ,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist doch auf Wikipedia gut erläutert: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Donau-Main-Überleitung

Zitat: "Mit der *Donau-Main-Überleitung* leiten die Wasserwirtschaftsbehörden des Freistaats Bayern Wasser aus dem Flusssystem der Donau in das in Franken gelegene, von zeitweiliger Trockenheit bedrohte System der Regnitz und des Mains."

Und genau das war u.a. Ziel des Programms.


----------



## MarkusZ (16. Dezember 2021)

tibulski schrieb:


> das Argument versteh ich nicht, bzw. das höre ich auch zum ersten mal.


Dann hättest Du Dich ggf. vorher informieren sollen.

Der von Euch so verteufelte Kanal wird in Franken ganz anders gesehen.









						Wasser marsch! Donauwasser fließt auch in Franken
					

NÜRNBERG - Der Main-Donau-Kanal ist nicht nur ein Schifffahrtsweg, sondern auch eine gigantische Wasserleitung, mit der Donau und Altmühl angezapft werden — zum Vorteil des Regnitz-Main-Gebiets. Mit der Vorstellung des Überleitungsprojekts für den überregionalen Wasserausgleich beenden wir...




					www.nordbayern.de
				




Der Kanal entastet auch die Straßen von osteuropäischen LKWs, Schwertransporten usw. .

Die Hochleistungstransformatoren von Siemens werden z.B. nur 1km vom Schwerlastbecken gebaut und dort verladen.

Und als Nebeneffekt bietet der Kanal auch tausenden Anglern zusätzliche Möglichkeiten ihr Hobby auszuüben.

Dass es im Rhein ohne MD-Kanal keine Grundeln gäbe, halte ich auch für eine steile These.

Die wurden ja z.B. bereits vor Fertigstellung des Kanals in der Ostsee nachgewiesen und sogar im Gebiet des St- Lawrence River / Great Lakes  in Nordamerika.

Als polemisches Argument gegen den Ausbau der Flüsse kann man den MD-Kanal vielleicht schon verwenden, aber ob das dann auch wrklich zieht?

Konkretere Einwände gegen die geplanten Baumaßnahmen wären da aus meiner Sicht schon besser.


----------



## tibulski (16. Dezember 2021)

Hallo,

nicht alles was sich die Wasserwirtschaftsbehörden in Bayern ausdenken ist auch sinnvoll. Zwei genetisch getrennte Gewässersysteme zu verbinden mag im Sinne des Wasserhaushaltsausgleiches für die Region sinnvoll erscheinen. Die negativen biologischen Auswirkungen hat man wohl nicht bedacht, bis zur Ostsee fangen Angler mittlerweile massenweise Schwarzmundgrundeln in ihren Gewässern. Und das kann man auch nie wieder rückgängig machen. Da spielen die Behörden Gott.  Dazu wurden die prognostizierten Frachtmengen nicht mal annähernd erreicht (auch auf Wikipedia nachzulesen). Bedeutung hat der Kanal heute wohl einzig für die weisse Flotte (Freizeitkapitäne und Hotelschiffe), bei 2,3-Milliarden-Euro Baukosten. Auch wenn Siemens da womöglich einige Turbinen verlädt. Von den Umweltschäden in dem Bereich des Kanals ganz zu schweigen.

Wollt ihr sagen, wir sollten als Anglerverband dafür plädieren solche Projekte, Gewässersystem miteinander zu verbinden, wie jetzt bei Oder und Elbe geplant, verteideigen?

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## Seele (17. Dezember 2021)

War ja klar, dass wieder jemand schimpfen muss. 
tibulski  Glaubst du die Behören interessieren die Grundeln oder sonstiges Wassergetier. Hier geht es um die Wirtschaft und da hat die Natur halt einfach das Nachsehen. So wie sie es auch weiterhin haben wird, auch wenn die Grünen in der Regierung bisschen mit stinken dürfen. 
Traurig aber so ist halt die Praxis, zum Glück gibt's Ausgleichsflächen.....


----------



## Naturliebhaber (17. Dezember 2021)

Man darf hier nicht alles in einen Topf werfen.

Zum Thema Kleine Wasserkraft: Hier wird halt viel ökologischer Schaden angerichtet, ohne nennenswerten wirtschaftlichen Nutzen zu bringen. Die Erzeugung von 1,5% Stromanteil löst kein Problem und steht massiven Schädigungen der Gewässersysteme gegenüber. Hier haben sich einige Leute ohne fachlichen Sachverstand einfach völlig verrannt und eine Korrektur ist überfällig.

Beim Thema Donau-Main-Überleitung ist das Ganze etwas komplexer. Mittelfranken ist eine Boom-Region in Deutschland. Allein in den kommenden 10 Jahren wird mit dem Zuzug von weiteren 300.000 Menschen gerechnet. Die benötigen Wasser. In der Vergangenheit hat Franken unter chronischem Wassermangel gelitten und in weiser Voraussicht auf den kommenden Klimawandel hat man mit der Überleitung hier langfristig für eine stabile Wasserversorgung gesorgt. Ja, das hatte ökologisch negative Folgen, aber dem stehen kommunal und wirtschaftliche halt wirkliche Vorteile entgegen. 

Die Politik muss in Deutschland immer die Gratwanderung zwischen Unterstützung des Wirtschaftsstandorts auf der einen Seite und der Naturerhaltung auf der anderen Seite hinbekommen. Das geht nicht ohne Kompromiss. Und ich denke, da kann man im ergebnis einer rationalen Abwägung akzeptieren, dass die Grundel halt 5 Jahre früher in Norddeutschland ankommt.

Schaut euch allein das Thema Stromerzeugung an. Kohle und Kernkraft sollen weg, dafür Sonne und Wind als Stromquelle ausgebaut werden. Ökologisch bedeutet das neben Trassenbau, dem "Zupflastern" von Nord- und Ostsee mit Windrädern und Vögel-Schreddern auch die Verursachung massiver Umweltprobleme anderswo auf der Welt, wo die Rohstoffe für unsere neue EE-Infrastruktur gewonnen werden (https://www.dw.com/de/zunehmender-l...ssermangel-in-chiles-atacama-wüste/a-52039450). Und am Ende brauchen wir trotzdem weiter französische AKW zur Grundlastsicherung.

Bei der Gewässerbewirtschaftung sieht das Ganze doch nicht anders aus. Hier in Franken explodieren derzeit die Karpfenpreise. Im Restaurant werden für einen halben Karpfen bis zu 18 € verlangt. Als eine Reaktion darauf wird versucht, schneller wachsende und billigere Fische zur Entlastung des Karpfenmarkts heranzuziehen. Das Ergebnis: Die Nachfrage nach F1-Hybriden geht seitens Vereinen und Fischbauern durch die Decke (https://wiki.fishingplanet.com/Hybrid_F1_Carp). Ob das wirklich das angestrebte Ergebnis bringt, steht auf einem anderen Blatt, aber ökologisch ist das Ganze natürlich nicht sinnvoll. Wird trotzdem forciert, um die Nachfrage nach Fisch zu bedienen.


----------



## Lajos1 (17. Dezember 2021)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Beim Thema Wasserkraft hat der DAFV schon recht.
> 
> Beim Thema MD-Kanal nicht so ganz.
> 
> Ohne die Wasserüberleitung durch den Kanal sähe es im Sommer in Teilen Frankens ziemlich übel aus.


Hallo,

meines Wissens dient die Überleitung hauptsächlich dazu, den Main in trockeneren Zeiten schiffbar zu halten.
Die Rednitz in unseren (Fürth) Bereich hat sich durch die Wasserüberleitung, fischereilich gesehen, deutlich verschlechtert. Die ist nämlich dadurch im Jahresschnitt etwa 30-40 cm höher als in alten Zeiten, dadurch sind viele gute Stellen überschwemmt. Wo früher Gumpen, Kehrwasser, schöne Züge und Ausläufe waren ist jetzt gleichbleibende eintönige Strömung. Was heute als Niedrigwasser gilt, war früher normaler Wasserstand. Die Überleitung mag ihre Vorteile haben, die liegen aber nicht bei der Fischerei.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Brillendorsch (17. Dezember 2021)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Das ist doch auf Wikipedia gut erläutert: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Donau-Main-Überleitung
> 
> Zitat: "Mit der *Donau-Main-Überleitung* leiten die Wasserwirtschaftsbehörden des Freistaats Bayern Wasser aus dem Flusssystem der Donau in das in Franken gelegene, von zeitweiliger Trockenheit bedrohte System der Regnitz und des Mains."
> 
> Und genau das war u.a. Ziel des Programms.


oh oh, mit dem gleichen Argument könnte man hingehen und eine Hunsrückquerung erschaffen, um das Kreuznacher Becken mit Moselwasser zu versorgen.
Schließlich ist das Kreuznacher Becken mit Durchschnittlich 420mm Niederschlag das regenärmste Gebiet in Deutschland.
So ein Kanal quer durch den Hunsrück, was für eine geile Idee................................


----------



## fishhawk (17. Dezember 2021)

Hallo,

als Mittelfranke kann ich Naturliebhaber da nur zustimmen.  Lajos nur bedingt.



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Die Überleitung mag ihre Vorteile haben, die liegen aber nicht bei der Fischerei.



Dafür würden ohne Kanal und das Fränkische Seenland sehr viele Angler aus Mittelfranken in die Röhre gucken.

Für mich war z.B. der Kanal in jungen Jahren das attraktivste Angelgewässer, das ich auch mit dem Fahrrad noch in akzeptabler Zeit (45min) erreichen konnte.  

Wenn ich allein an die Großzander denke, die ich dort regelmäßig auf Kunstköder fangen konnte.

Hatte damals mit der Schwingspitze auch sensationelle Schleienfänge in Anzahl und Größe, und auch meine ersten 1m+-Hechte stammten aus dem Kanal.

Heutzutage tummelt sich dort überwiegend  die Karpfen- und Barschszene oder die zugewanderten Futterkorbangler .

Zu den Fränkischen Seen zieht es  jedes Jahr sogar Angler aus diversen Bundesländern.

Und selbst Lajos angelt regelmäßig am Rothsee, der ja auch nur zum Zweck der Überleitung gebaut wurde.  

Von der Donau-Main-Überleitung profitieren neben Mittelfranken natürlich auch Ober- und Unterfranken, inklusive der Winzer am Main.

Durch den Kanalbau sind zwar einige Biotope in Mitleidenschaft gezogen worden und auch nicht alle Ausgleichsmaßnahmen haben sich so entwickelt wie geplant,  aber ohne die Überleitung würde es in Franken in heißen Sommern vermutlich auch starke Schäden an diversen Ökosystemen geben.  Auch die Landwirtschaft wäre stark in Mitleidenschaft gezogen.

Wie da das Verhältnis Pro/Contra letztendlich gewertet wird, dürfte vom jeweiligen Standpunkt abhängen.

Wirtschaft, Tourismus, Infrastruktur  etc. und auch viele Angler haben vom Kanal jedenfalls stark profitiert.

Dass der DAFV Beschwerde gegen aktuell gepante Maßnahmen einleitet finde ich gut und richtig.
Einige Verbesserungsvorschläge hätte ich aber doch:



Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Dafür fangen Angler nun eigentlich in der Donau beheimatete Schwarzmundgrundeln im Rhein.


Ich würde da weniger damit argumentieren, dass sich Angler von den Grundeln genervt fühlen, sondern eher die Risiken und negativen Auswirkungen auf das Ökosystem in den Vordergrund stellen.

Allerdings müsst ihr damit rechnen, dass man dagegen einwendet, dass die Schwarzmundgrundeln sich längst aus Richtung Niederlande kommend im Rhein ausgebreitet hatten, bevor sie erstmals im MD-Kanal nachgewiesen wurden.



tibulski schrieb:


> auch auf Wikipedia nachzulesen


Mit dieser Quelle wird man Brüssel kaum beeindrucken können.  


tibulski schrieb:


> das Argument versteh ich nicht, bzw. das höre ich auch zum ersten mal.


Da macht es durchaus Sinn, sich ausführlicher aus verschiedenen, seriösen Quellen über die Vor- und Nachteile zu informieren.


Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Mit den geplanten TEN-Vorhaben zur durchgängigen Schiffbarmachung von Elbe und Oder bis zur Donau droht die Vernichtung der letzten durchgängigen Stromabschnitte in Deutschland, dazu verstoßen diese TEN-Projekte nach Auffassung des DAFV massiv gegen das Europäische Umweltrecht.



 Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass der DAFV hierzu konkrete und detaillierte , durch anerkannte Experten gestützte Einwände machen kann.  

Da hätte man sich den Verweis auf den MD-Kanal vielleicht auch sparen können.

Nichtsdestotrotz wünsche ich viel Erfolg mit der Beschwerde.


----------



## Lajos1 (17. Dezember 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> als Mittelfranke kann ich Naturliebhaber da nur zustimmen.  Lajos nur bedingt.
> 
> ...


Hallo,

grundsätzlich hast Du mit vielen Deiner Argumente recht, aber die Rednitz war halt mein erstes Gewässer, welches ich schon seit so 1955 erst einige Jahre als kindlicher Schwarzfischer und dann, ab 1960 als jugendlicher, lizenzierter Angler befischte und ich halt sehe, was die Wasserüberleitungen aus den fränkischen Seen aus "meiner" Rednitz gemacht haben. Angler, welche erst seit 20/30 Jahren angeln kennen das ja gar nicht mehr anders.
Sicher haben die mittelfränkischen Seen einiges gebracht und ich gehe auch gerne dahin, speziell an den Rothsee, welcher allerdings in den Kanal entwässert .
Auch den Kanal habe ich früher öfters genutzt, zumal ich da nur 10 Minuten, zu Fuß, entfernt wohne, zur Rednitz übrigens auch  . Heutzutage gehe ich dort selten hin, ist mir zu steril. Angeln hatte und hat für mich immer auch mit Natur und Landschaft zu tun und an beiden fehlt es am Kanal. Nichtsdestotrotz ist er nach wie vor gut auf Zander und wenn man sich mit großen Rapfen (erfordert Nervenstärke) rumärgern will, hat man auch Gelegenheit dazu .

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Waidbruder (17. Dezember 2021)

Ich nehme mal an der Kanal von dem du sprichst verläuft noch in halbwegs grüner und ruhiger Umgebung !? Wäre für mich wohl eine Naturoase, denn ich gehöre nicht zu den hier begeisterten Streetfishern, die mit Vorliebe in Kanälen in der lauten und grauen Betonwüste einer Großstadt fischen.


----------



## Lajos1 (17. Dezember 2021)

Waidbruder schrieb:


> Ich nehme mal an der Kanal von dem du sprichst verläuft noch in halbwegs grüner und ruhiger Umgebung !? Wäre für mich wohl eine Naturoase, denn ich gehöre nicht zu den hier begeisterten Streetfishern, die mit Vorliebe in Kanälen in der lauten und grauen Betonwüste einer Grosstadt fischen.


Hallo,

das hast Du recht, für einen Kanal hat er meist ein halbwegs natürliches Umfeld und der Schiffsverkehr hält sich auch in Grenzen.
Meins ist es auch nicht zu fischen, wo ich vorne und hinten Häuser habe. Da ist für mich ein No-Go.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (17. Dezember 2021)

Hallo,


Waidbruder schrieb:


> verläuft noch in halbwegs grüner und ruhiger Umgebung !?


Zu großen Teil ja,



			https://img.fotocommunity.com/main-donau-kanal-9b3c0fe6-4308-477a-b412-5064c20c2424.jpg?height=1080
		




			https://img.fotocommunity.com/hafen-fuerth-e512f981-b01e-4676-bc8a-3c924d600a51.jpg?width=1000
		


wobei es natürlich auch Streckenabschnitte gibt, die eher in industriell geprägt sind.



			https://img.fotocommunity.com/main-donau-kanal-bei-nuernberg-hafen-ff621eeb-79ca-447e-bb19-63dc7ccd8e09.jpg?height=1080


----------



## fishhawk (17. Dezember 2021)

Hallo,


Lajos1 schrieb:


> Heutzutage gehe ich dort selten hin,


Dito ebenso Fränkische Seen.

Aber ohne diese Gewässer hätten viele tausende Angler aus MFr. deutlich weniger Gelegenheit ihr Hobby auszuüben.


----------



## Lajos1 (17. Dezember 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Dito ebenso Fränkische Seen.
> 
> Aber ohne diese Gewässer hätten viele tausende Angler aus MFr. deutlich weniger Gelegenheit ihr Hobby auszuüben.


Hallo,

ja sicher, es wurden ja auch viele Vereine in den letzten Jahrzehnten nur gegründet um an die (begehrte) Verbandskarte zu kommen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Brillendorsch (17. Dezember 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Dito ebenso Fränkische Seen.
> 
> Aber ohne diese Gewässer hätten viele tausende Angler aus MFr. deutlich weniger Gelegenheit ihr Hobby auszuüben.


das glaube ich dir ja nur zu gerne.
Nur darf man das nicht als Argument hernehmen und sich die Landschaft so zurecht basteln, wie sie einem gerade passt.
Schau mal auf die Landkarte nach Zweibrücken. die Westpfalz.
Hast Du da einen Vorschlag, wie wir unsere Landschaft hier etwas mehr wasserreicher gestalten könnten?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (17. Dezember 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Nur darf man das nicht als Argument hernehmen und sich die Landschaft so zurecht basteln, wie sie einem gerade passt.



Warum? Der Mensch gestaltet. Ohne diese Gestaltung wäre Deutschland mit Wald bedeckt.

Schau dir mal meine alte Heimat, die Oberlausitz, an: https://www.lausitzerseenland.de/de/ueber-uns/artikel-marketingkonzept_lausitzer_seenland.html

Da wurde die Landschaft in den vergangenen 100 Jahren auf den Kopf gestellt.


----------



## Brillendorsch (17. Dezember 2021)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Warum? Der Mensch gestaltet. Ohne diese Gestaltung wäre Deutschland mit Wald bedeckt.
> 
> Schau dir mal meine alte Heimat, die Oberlausitz, an: https://www.lausitzerseenland.de/de/ueber-uns/artikel-marketingkonzept_lausitzer_seenland.html
> 
> Da wurde die Landschaft in den vergangenen 100 Jahren auf den Kopf gestellt.


na dann habe ich ja noch Hoffnung für die Westpfalz, 
mach mal Vorschläge, ich will auch vor der Haustür angeln


----------



## fishhawk (17. Dezember 2021)

Hallo,


Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Nur darf man das nicht als Argument hernehmen und sich die Landschaft so zurecht basteln, wie sie einem gerade passt.


Die Donau-Main-Überleitung wurde nicht für Angler gebaut, das ist nur ein, aus meiner Sicht positiver,  Nebeneffekt.

Ansonsten stimme ich Naturliebhaber zu.

Ich vermute die Westpfalz sah früher auch noch ganz anders aus, bevor sich der moderne Mensch daran zu schaffen machte.

Trotzdem finde ich es gut und richtig, wenn der DAFV gegen einige Projekte Beschwerde in Brüssel einlegt.

Ich hoffe natürlich, dass diese Beschwerden deutlich sachlicher gehalten sind und auch detaillierter und fundierter auf die jeweiligen Mängel eingehen, als das was hier im Board so rüberkam.


----------



## tibulski (17. Dezember 2021)

Hallo,

der Main-Donau Kanal war doch ursächlich nie als Wasserüberleitung von Südbayern nach Franken gedacht. Ich hab das noch nicht gehört, da es auch nie eine große Rolle gespielt hat. Das mag lokalpolitisch eine Rolle spielen. Wir haben zahlreiche andere wasserarme Regionen in Deutschland, da könnten wir das ganze Land mit Kanälen durchziehen. Es ging, genau wie jetzt beim transeuropäische Verkehrsnetz (TEN) an Elbe und Oder immer um die Schiffbarmachung. Um Wasser von einer Region in die andere Region zu bringen gäbe es günstigere Lösungen als einen 171km langen Kanal für mehr als €2 Mrd zu bauen.

Da wird aber nachweislich nur ein Bruchteil von dem transportiert, was mal progonstiziert war - tendenz sinkend. Für Bayern war das ein Prestigeprojekt, was sich leider in Luft aufgelöst hat. Dazu bleiben die enormen Umweltschäden.









						Der Main-Donau-Kanal ist ein kompletter Fehlschlag
					

Der Main-Donau-Kanal, der Schwarzes Meer und Nordsee verbindet, wird 25 Jahre alt. Das Frachtaufkommen hat einen Tiefpunkt erreicht.




					www.sueddeutsche.de
				












						Main-Donau-Kanal: Ein Schiff wird kommen - nur wann? - WELT
					

22 Jahre nach seiner Eröffnung hat sich der Main-Donau-Kanal zu einem Anziehungspunkt für Touristen entwickelt. Der Gütertransport dagegen, für den er gebaut wurde, schwächelt erheblich.




					www.welt.de
				




Sollten wir auf Grundlage der Erfahrungen den geplanten Ausbau bzw. Verbau von Elbe und Oder etwa bergüßen? Ich denke Politiker sollten aus den Fehlern der Vergangenheit lernen und nichts anderes stand in der Pressemitteilung.

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## fishhawk (18. Dezember 2021)

Hallo,


tibulski schrieb:


> Ich hab das noch nicht gehört,


Na dann kann das ja wohl auch nicht sein, denn wer sind wir Einheimische hier schon um Deine Expertise anzuzweifeln??

Dass Du selbst aus den von Dir  verlinkten Presseberichten ausschließlich  die Parolen des BN und Konsorten zitierst, die darin beschriebenen Nutzen und die Akzeptanz in der Region übergehst,  lässt mich da allerdings schon etwas zweifeln.

Auch wenn man bei dieser Thematik durchaus mit Naturschutzverbänden am gleichen Strang ziehen kann, sollte man bedenken, dass diese Organisationen auch andere Ziele verfolgen und bei passender Gelegenheit  durchaus wieder vom Freund zum Feind mutieren können.



tibulski schrieb:


> Sollten wir auf Grundlage der Erfahrungen den geplanten Ausbau bzw. Verbau von Elbe und Oder etwa bergüßen?


Wie bereits mehrfach geschrieben, finde ich diesen Protest richtig und gut.

Ich hoffe auch, dass Ihr da konkrete und detaillierte Gründe gegen diese Bauvorhaben  liefern könnt, die sich auf eine fundierten Expertise anerkannter Fachleute stützen.  

Beim Thema wie gebietsfremde Fischarten in Gewässer gelangen, wäre ich als Anglerverband allerdings etwas vorsichtig.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (18. Dezember 2021)

tibulski schrieb:


> Da wird aber nachweislich nur ein Bruchteil von dem transportiert, was mal progonstiziert war - tendenz sinkend. Für Bayern war das ein Prestigeprojekt, was sich leider in Luft aufgelöst hat. Dazu bleiben die enormen Umweltschäden.



Ich sehe eine Beeinflussung der Umwelt, aber keine enormen Schäden.

Der Koalitionsvertrag geht übrigens eher in die andere Richtung als die Intention des DAFV: https://www.spd.de/fileadmin/Dokumente/Koalitionsvertrag/Koalitionsvertrag_2021-2025.pdf

Zitat: "Den Schifffahrtsanteil im Güterverkehr wollen wir steigern und dazu auch Hinterlandanbindungen stärken".


----------



## tibulski (18. Dezember 2021)

Hallo,



fishhawk schrieb:


> Na dann kann das ja wohl auch nicht sein, denn wer sind wir Einheimische hier schon um Deine Expertise anzuzweifeln??



Das habe ich weder so gesagt, noch so gemeint. Es hat mich nur gewundert, dass jetzt im Nachgang die Wasserüberleitung als Rechtfertigung für das Projekt herhalten soll. Ich verstehe auch, dass es lokal sicher Befürworter für das Projekt gibt.



fishhawk schrieb:


> Dass Du selbst aus den von Dir verlinkten Presseberichten ausschließlich die Parolen des BN und Konsorten zitierst, die darin beschriebenen Nutzen und die Akzeptanz in der Region übergehst, lässt mich da allerdings schon etwas zweifeln.



Du meinst sicher das BfN. Aber das sind nicht meine Parolen, sondern Berichte der Süddeutschen Zeitung und der Welt. Ich habe aber gleichlautende Argumente von Verantwortlichen gehört, die damals bei den Verhandlungen beiteiligt waren. Das war vor meiner Zeit, daher bin ich auf Berichte angewiesen und ich gebe zu, dass ich die Sicht der Anrainer vorher noch nicht in der Form vernommen hatte. Würdest du das Projekt stand heute in der Rückschau verteidigen?



fishhawk schrieb:


> Ich hoffe auch, dass Ihr da konkrete und detaillierte Gründe gegen diese Bauvorhaben liefern könnt, die sich auf eine fundierten Expertise anerkannter Fachleute stützen.
> 
> Beim Thema wie gebietsfremde Fischarten in Gewässer gelangen, wäre ich als Anglerverband allerdings etwas vorsichtig.



Auch damals wurde im Vorfeld konkrete Kritik geäussert. Z.b. das die prognostizierten Frachtmengen total unrealistich sind. Hat halt nicht gefruchtet und im Vorfeld steht da Prognose gegen Prognose. Um so wichtiger in der Rückschau bei vergleichbaren Projekten solche historischen Erfahrungen zu benennen. Die weisse Flotte freut sich sicher noch heute über den Kanal und ausgewählte Anrainer über das Gewässer vor der Haustür, aber dafür hätte man ihn wohl nie gebaut. Ich glaube auch nicht das alle Anrainer das so sehen, aber das ist meine persönliche Spekulation.

Arterhaltung ist eine Ewigkeitsaufgabe, welche sich auch nie wieder rückgängig machen lässt. Ob die Grundeln nun ursächlich durch den Kanal geschwommen sind oder anderweitig eingeschleppt wurden, weiss ich nicht, aber eine Verbindung zwischen zwei Gewässersystemen bleibt niemals ohne Folgen und die kann man im Grunde nie wieder Rückgängig machen ... und keiner kann vorhersagen welche Auswirkungen das hat.

In Slowenien werden zwei Fischzuchtanstalten betrieben um die genetische Einzigartigkeit der Arten in den jeweiligen Flusssystemen zu erhalten und die Quellen der beiden Gewässersysteme im Land  (Donau und Adria) liegen nur 8km voneinander entfernt. Und wir bauen 171km lange Kanäle zwischen Donau und Main-Rhein. Die Marmorata war wegen dem Einschleppen gebietsfremder Arten schon so gut wie ausgestorben. Ich finde solche Probleme sollte man nicht vom Tisch wischen und bei solchen Vorhaben bedenken. Das ist aus meiner Sicht bedeutender als das Frachtaufkommen der nächsten 50 Jahre ... zumal es da ja auch durchaus Alternativen gibt. Beim TEN Projekt gibt es noch andere Argumente ...

Ich finde wir sollten nicht anfangen Gott zu spielen um kurzfristige verkehrspolitische Ziele zu erreichen, wir haben in Deutschland unsere Flüsse mit 7800 Kraftwerken und unzähligen Schleusen für die Schiffbarmachung eh schon flächendeckend hingerichtet. Wir müssten eigentlich eine Initiative "Fridays for Fish" ins Leben rufen.  Die Politik versucht immer noch Lösungen zu finden die Kraftwerke "fischfreundlicher" zu machen und gibt dafür zig Millionen im Rahmen von wissenschaftlichen Initiativen aus (z.B. FitHydro, LAWA, "Das blaue Band", die parlamentarische Arbeitsgruppe "Frei fliessende Flüsse"). Aus unserer Sicht der Versuch eines politischen "green-washings" der kleinen Wasserkraft. Ich habe mir da vieles angehört. Da gibt es auch gewisse Fortschritte, aber wenn unsere Fische in Deutschland eine Zukunft haben sollen, müssen wir, solange es noch geht über Rückbau nachdenken. Kein noch so ambitioniertes wissenschaftliches Projekt kann verhindern, dass wir den Flüssen durch die Kraftwerke ihre Fliessenergie entziehen und die Folgen wird man aus meiner Sicht auch nie mildern können (ausser man erfindet das Perpetuum Mobile). Stauhaltung, Methanausgasungen, Wassererwärmung, Trubinensterblichkeit, fehlender Geschiebehaushalt, fehlende Auf- und Abstiegsmöglichkeiten und am Ende fliesst da halt nur noch wenig. Die Energie die wir entziehen könnte der Fluss gut für seine notwendigen Selbsterhaltungsprozesse brauchen.

Wir hatten in Deutschland mal die produktivsten Lachsflüsse Europas und waren das Kernland in Euopa für den atlantischen Lachs mit Millionen von aufsteigenden Fischen. welch ein Reichtum der Natur - heute gilt der Lachs im Grunde in deutschlands Flüssen als ausgestorben und wir importieren millionen Lachse aus norwegischer Aquakultur mit all seinen negativen Folgen. Lachs, Stör, Huchen, Meerforelle, Maifisch, Äschen, Nasen, Streber, Zingel, Strömer, Schrätzer und Aal alles ein Schatten der Bestände die wir mal hatten - tendenz sinkend und ich habe bestimmt einige Arten vergessen.

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## fishhawk (19. Dezember 2021)

Hallo,

wie bereits mehrfach geschrieben, finde ich den Protest gegen die geplanten Flussverbauungen gut und richtig.

Da Du Dich beim Thema Main-Donau-Kanal  ziemlich hilflos und beratungsresistent zeigst und von Deinen zitierten Quellen vermutlich nur die Überschriften gelesen hast, werde ich da nicht weiter drauf eingehen.

Ich hoffe , dass ihr beim Thema Elbe/Oder da besser aufgestellt seid.


tibulski schrieb:


> Die Marmorata war wegen dem Einschleppen gebietsfremder Arten schon so gut wie ausgestorben.


Ich hatte Dich weiter oben schonmal gewarnt, dass ein Anglerverband beim Thema gebietsfremde Arten vorsichtig sein sollte, aber Du scheinst eben ziemlich beratungsresistent zu sein.

Ich würde Euch weiterhin dringend dazu raten, solche Steilvorlagen für die Naturschützer lieber zu unterlassen.


----------



## thanatos (19. Dezember 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> na dann habe ich ja noch Hoffnung für die Westpfalz,
> mach mal Vorschläge, ich will auch vor der Haustür angeln


naja die Kohle ist ja nun fast out - buddle ein tiefes Loch und entdecke seltene Erden und ich verspreche dir 
neue Wüsten , Berge und mächtig tiefe Seen - ob du dann dort noch deine Haustür hast ???
aber mein Tipp bewerbe dich rechtzeitig beim NABU um eine Parkrancher- Stelle sonst siehst du 
deine Heimat für Jahrzehnte nicht wieder - aber angeln ist dann auch für dich dort verboten - machs
trotzdem ,kommt ja keiner hin der dich anschwärzen kann


----------



## Brillendorsch (19. Dezember 2021)

thanatos schrieb:


> naja die Kohle ist ja nun fast out - buddle ein tiefes Loch und entdecke seltene Erden und ich verspreche dir
> neue Wüsten , Berge und mächtig tiefe Seen -  Ich hoffe doch, dass hältst auch Du nicht für erstrebenswert
> ob du dann dort noch deine Haustür hast ???
> aber mein Tipp bewerbe dich rechtzeitig beim NABU um eine Parkrancher  , Ohne langjährige Mitgliedschaft in diesem korrupten Verein>>>keine Chance.





thanatos schrieb:


> Stelle sonst siehst du deine Heimat für Jahrzehnte nicht wieder - aber angeln ist dann auch für dich dort verboten - machs
> trotzdem ,kommt ja keiner hin der dich anschwärzen kann


----------



## MarkusZ (20. Dezember 2021)

tibulski schrieb:


> der Main-Donau Kanal war doch ursächlich nie als Wasserüberleitung von Südbayern nach Franken gedacht.



Dass der MD-Kanal bei der Main-Donau-Überleitung eine zentrale Rolle spielen sollte wurde bereits in  den 1960ern zwischen bayerischer Saatsregierung und RMD AG vereinbart.



tibulski schrieb:


> sondern Berichte der Süddeutschen Zeitung und der Welt.


Wenn man seine Thesen untermauern will, sollte man besser nicht auf Artikel verlinken , wo das genaue Gegenteil von dem drin steht, was belegt werden soll.



tibulski schrieb:


> das BfN



Es gibt das Bundesamt für Naturschutz (BfN) = Bundesbehörde und es gibt den Bund Naturschutz (BN) = NGO. Wessen Vertreter mit ihrer *Meinung* in den Artikeln zitiert werden ist dort klar gekennzeichnet. Das BfN wird da jedenfalls nicht erwähnt.



tibulski schrieb:


> Da wird aber nachweislich nur ein Bruchteil von dem transportiert, was mal progonstiziert war



In dem von Dir verlinkten Artikel steht, dass die Kanalgegner 2,7 Mio prognostiziert hatten, die Befürworter 5,5 Mio t und dass es in guten Jahren dann über 8 Mio t waren, im Schnitt so über 6 Mio t. Ziemlich eindeutig, wer da daneben liegt.



tibulski schrieb:


> Für Bayern war das ein Prestigeprojekt, was sich leider in Luft aufgelöst hat. Dazu bleiben die enormen Umweltschäden.



In dem von Dir verlinkten Artikel steht aber, dass sich die Naturschützer mittlerweile mit dem Kanal abgefunden haben und er inzwischen, nicht nur bei ihnen, wegen der Überleitung sogar als unverzichtbar gilt.



tibulski schrieb:


> Ob die Grundeln nun ursächlich durch den Kanal geschwommen sind oder anderweitig eingeschleppt wurden, weiss ich nicht,


Damit stärkst nicht unbedingt Deine Argumentation.



tibulski schrieb:


> Die Marmorata war wegen dem Einschleppen gebietsfremder Arten schon so gut wie ausgestorben. Ich finde solche Probleme sollte man nicht vom Tisch wischen und bei solchen Vorhaben bedenken.


Ziemlich unpassendes Beispiel. Es wird Dir wohl keiner abnehmen, dass diese gebietsfremden Fischarten durch künstliche Wasserwege in die  Marmoratareviere in Slowenien oder Südtirol gelangt sein sollen.



tibulski schrieb:


> ..............Äschen, ..................................... ein Schatten der Bestände die wir mal hatten


Es stimmt, dass einige NGOs behaupten, der Zusammenbruch der Äschenbestände Mitte der 90er sei fast ausschließlich auf Wasserbaumaßnahmen zurückzuführen. Die Fischereiverbände, Gewässerbewirtschafter und Angler aus Bayern, die ja nicht im DAFV sind, glauben diesem Narrativ nicht und sehen da ne ganz andere Hauptursache.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (20. Dezember 2021)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Dass der MD-Kanal bei der Main-Donau-Überleitung eine zentrale Rolle spielen sollte wurde bereits in  den 1960ern zwischen bayerischer Saatsregierung und RMD AG vereinbart.
> 
> 
> Wenn man seine Thesen untermauern will, sollte man besser nicht auf Artikel verlinken , wo das genaue Gegenteil von dem drin steht, was belegt werden soll.
> ...



Vielen Dank, Markus. Ich habe mir nicht die Arbeit gemacht, die ganze Argumentationskette zu diesem Thema zu zerlegen, aber was du hier schreibst, widerspiegelt genau den Sachverhalt. Da reden Blinde von Farbe.


----------



## MarkusZ (21. Dezember 2021)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> die ganze Argumentationskette zu diesem Thema zu zerlegen


Das könnte man auch ohne Hintergrundwissen allein anhand seiner links. Ist schon seltsam, dass er selbst die Munition liefert, die gegen ihn eingesetzt werden kann.

Diese Gefahr sehe ich auch, wenn  man den Naturschutzverbänden die Deutungshoheit über Schutz und Pflege der Gewässer überlässt. 
Auch wenn man beim TEN-Ausbau vielleicht ähnliche Ziele verfolgt, kann der Schuss leicht nach hinten losgehen, z.B. beim Thema ob Angler in FFH,  NATURA2000 o.ä. Gebieten ihrem Hobby nachgehen dürfen.

Auch beim Thema Fischhege, Gewässebewirtschaftung, Vergrämung von Fressfeinden etc., wird man aus dieser Ecke eine ganz andere Expertise erwarten dürfen.

Und solche Meinungen werden nicht unbedingt richtiger, nur weil sie auch mal in der Presse abgedruckt werden.


----------



## tibulski (24. Dezember 2021)

Hallo,

also O.K. ich sortier das mal: Ich bin hilflos, beratungsresistent und mir wurde wiederholt dazu geraten diese Steilvorlagen für Naturschützer zu unterlassen, dazu wurde ich mehrmals gewarnt bei dem Thema vorsichtig zu sein.

Die Artikel, die ich verlinkt habe, sind nicht von Naturschützern, sondern von der anerkannten Allgemeinpresse (ich hoffe da stimmt ihr mir zu). Dadurch, dass ich sie hier verlinke wird nichts besser oder schlechter, das hat eh jeder gelesen. Das ich nicht nur die Überschriften gelesen habe, zeigt ja schon das ich die Argumente in meiner Argumentation aufgreife.



fishhawk schrieb:


> Ich hatte Dich weiter oben schonmal gewarnt, dass ein Anglerverband beim Thema gebietsfremde Arten vorsichtig sein sollte, aber Du scheinst eben ziemlich beratungsresistent zu sein.
> 
> Ich würde Euch weiterhin dringend dazu raten, solche Steilvorlagen für die Naturschützer lieber zu unterlassen.



Kannst du mir da auch mal bitte Argumente nennen? Bevor ich beratungsresitent bin, musst du mich erst mal beraten. Was ist dein Punkt?

Ich weiss nicht, ob ich da in ein Wespennest der Anrainer gestochen habe. Aber es ist wohl auch unter Anglern und Fischreiwissenschaftlern allgemein anerkannt, dass gebietsfremde Arten mitunter massive Probleme verursachen. Mir hilft das nicht, wenn du mir gegenüber immer nur nebulöse Warnungen bzw. Unterlassungsempfehlungen aussprichst.

Warum sollte der Anglerverband beim Thema gebietsfremde Arten vorsichtig sein? Ich lerne gerne dazu!



> Es gibt das Bundesamt für Naturschutz (BfN) = Bundesbehörde und es gibt den Bund Naturschutz (BN) = NGO. Wessen Vertreter mit ihrer *Meinung* in den Artikeln zitiert werden ist dort klar gekennzeichnet. Das BfN wird da jedenfalls nicht erwähnt.



Ja, mein Fehler, der BN ist wohl eine bayerische lokale Organisation des BUND. Daher kannte ich das nicht.


LG,

  Olaf


----------



## fishhawk (24. Dezember 2021)

Hallo,

eigentlich wollte ich ja nichts mehr dazu schreiben, aber da mich direkt ansprichst nun ein letztes Mal:



tibulski schrieb:


> Die Artikel, die ich verlinkt habe, sind nicht von Naturschützern, sondern von der anerkannten Allgemeinpresse


Hast Du nicht bemerkt, dass vor allem in der SZ zu einem großen Teil keine Fakten präsentiert, sondern lediglich Vertreter des Bund Naturschutz mit ihrer persönlicher Einschätzung zitiert werden?  Es wird doch in den Artikeln klar darauf hingewiesen, wer da zu Wort kommt.  Nur weil ein BN-Vertreter was behauptet, muss es nicht unbedingt stimmen.

Und wieso beharrst Du z.B. auf der  Aussage, dass nur ein Bruchteil der prognostizierten Gütermenge erreicht wurde, wo doch z.B. in dem Welt-Artikel genau das Gegenteil steht?    Wobei es sich bei den  in dem Welt-Artikel genannten Zahlen, im Gegensatz zu den BN-Meinungen, um nachprüfbare Fakten handelt.



tibulski schrieb:


> Aber es ist wohl auch unter Anglern und Fischreiwissenschaftlern allgemein anerkannt, dass gebietsfremde Arten mitunter massive Probleme verursachen.


Deshalb sollte man m.E.  als Anglerverband da durchaus vorsichtig sein und "..... nicht mit Steinen werfen  ......".  Da Du ja regelmäßig in Slowenien angelst, solltest Du z.B. wissen, wie die allochthonen Forellen dort  tatsächlich in die Marmorataflüsse gelangt sind.   Deshalb würde ich solche Beispiele tunlichst unterlassen.

Dass es zur Behauptung des BN zur angeblichen "ökologischen Katastrophe" am MD-Kanal auch andere Ansichten u.a. auch von Umweltschutzverbänden gibt, könnte man u.a. hier nachlesen:





__





						Biodiversitätsprojekt Landgang
					

Der LPV Nürnberg ist ein gemeinnütziger, eingetragener Verein für praktizierenden Naturschutz, Erhalt traditioneller Kulturlandschaften und Naturerleben im Nürnberger Stadtgebiet. Die Geschäftsstelle befindet sich in den Räumen des Umweltamts der Stadt Nürnberg.




					lpv.nuernberg.de
				








__





						Lebensraum Main-Donau-Natur : Landgang
					

landgang.info nimmt Sie mit, auf eine Entdeckungsreise über den Artschutz entlang des Main-Donau-Kanals und zeigt, was die Landschaftspflege ür Bayerns Biodiverstät im Biotopverbund Main-Donau-Kanal leistet!




					www.landgang.info
				












						Gute Perspektiven für Wiedehopf und Wendehals
					

NÜRNBERG  - Rettungsaktion für zwei vom Aussterben bedrohte Vogelarten: Im Nürnberger Süden und im Landkreis Roth will der Landesbund für Vogelschutz (LBV) mit Unterstützung anderer Umweltverbände und Behörden 2018 bessere (Über-)Lebensbedingungen für Wiedehopf und Wendehals schaffen...




					www.nordbayern.de
				








__





						Kreuzotterschutz
					

Deutschlands einzige stabile, innerstädtische Kreuzotter-Population findet sich im Bereich der Schleuse Eibach am Main-Donau-Kanal. An einem Dammabschnitt des Kanals im Stadtgebiet Nürnberg findet die Rote Liste-Art Kreuzotter (Vipera berus) ideale Lebens- und Standortbedingungen. Die...




					nuernberg.lbv.de
				




Wer sich einseitig über Aussagen des BN informiert, bekommt da natürlich nichts von mit.


Trotzdem viel Erfolg mit der Beschwerde, die hoffentlich wesentlich besser und stichhaltiger begründet ist als der Verweis auf den MD-Kanal.


----------

